# correct geometry to match label



## ccc (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have these messages on FreeBSD 8.2:
	
	



```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
Oct 20 03:05:15 bsd kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1
Oct 20 03:05:15 bsd kernel: GEOM: da0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
Oct 20 03:05:15 bsd kernel: GEOM: da0s3: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
Oct 20 03:05:15 bsd kernel: GEOM: da0s4: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
```
How to correct the geometry to match the label?


----------



## kpa (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't worry about the messages. FreeBSD is being overly pedantic about the CHS (cylinder, head, sector) values in the disk label compared to ones reported by the BIOS. Those values no longer make any sense because everything is using LBA addressing for accessing the disk blocks. If you were using GPT partitioning you wouldn't see any such complaints about the disk geometry because GPT partitioning knows only about LBA addressing. With MBR partitioning a fake geometry has to be made up to satisfy OSes that still insist on reading the CHS values from the partition table or from the disk label.


----------

